# decodeur tv sur hdmi du mac ?



## ben100 (11 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
je viens de m'abonner à orange fibre.
Tout fonctionne très bien point de vue internet.
Ma question concerne la tv :
Outre la livebox, je dispose :

- du décodeur tv orange avec sa carte
- un macbook pro avec port HDMI (c'est un mac récent).
(MAIS je n'ai pas de de tv)

Ma question :
Mon ordinateur relié en HDMI au décodeur TV, peut-il remplacer une tv ?

Faut-il un programme spécifique sur l'ordinateur ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !!!


Ben


----------



## Oizo (11 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Non l'HDMI est une sortie, pas une entrée.
Donc même avec un programme, impossible en l'état.
Il existe des boîtiers d'acquisition en HDMI, mais avec la protection HDCP du décodeur Orange, cela ne passera pas.
Donc aucune solution pour relier le décodeur en HD en Mac.


----------



## ben100 (12 Juin 2015)

merci beaucoup pour votre réponse !


----------



## Average Joe (12 Juin 2015)

Le seul moyen d'utiliser ton Mac pour regarder la télé reste de t'acheter un boîtier d'acquisition vidéo genre EyeTV qui te permettra aussi d'enregistrer, grâce à son logiciel conçu d'origine pour OS X d'ailleurs. Je m'en sers depuis Tiger. Par contre, comme je suis moi aussi abonné à la fibre chez Orange, je dois avoir le même décodeur que toi et pas moyen d'enregistrer des chaînes autres que celles de la TNT : je ne peux pas raccorder le décodeur (sortie HDMI) au dongle EyeTV. Je pense que cela a été voulu ainsi pour pousser la clientèle à payer un supplément pour le décodeur à enregistreur intégré... Du coup le petit Hybrid est juste branché à l'antenne (collective). Avant, en ADSL avec l'ancienne Livebox, je pouvais enregistrer ce qui sortait du décodeur mais ça n'a pas duré longtemps : le firmware de la box a reçu une mise à jour et c'était mort.


----------



## ben100 (14 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ces précisions Average Joe !


----------

